# Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper Problem: Colours Become Darker When Pressed



## mantragraphics (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Have been using some Inkjet Heat Transfer paper from my local suppliers (do not know the brand as they are sold loose). Both light and dark transfer papers separately. 

My problem is that the colours do not match near that of the original artwork after being pressed. (Light yellows become darker yellows, bright sky blues become dark blue, etc).

I am using an Epson Inkjet printer with T664 type of ink and pressing at the recommend time of 174 degrees C/ 345 degrees F for 20 seconds.

Am I pressing too hot? After being pressed there are no other problems with the graphic.

Has anyone been having similar issues or know of a solution to this?

Would appreciate any advice on this. Many thanks.


----------

